# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dream characters keep squeezing my balls

## Leo96

Like, what the fuck does this mean?!?! It really hurts and it's not like a one time thing, it happens quite often. They don't always do it out of hate, but they still do. Anybody has this?!

----------


## LouaiB

wow, that sounds awfull.
Didn't happen to me before.
Well, try telling yourself that the squeezes will no longer hurt, but fell like a gentle massage. It works to influence dreams from the waking state.
Good luck solving this problem

----------


## Zoth

Maybe your underwear is a bit tight? It can happen. Just try visualization, don't be afraid to over-do it, that type of dream sounds awful =x

----------


## Leo96

Nah, i wear boxer shorts, all the time... I thought that maybe it's because i'm a skater and busting my balls is a thing that could happen more often than usuall. .. I thought about using it as a dream sign, but that won't do because all i can do is shut my eyes and cope with the pain. 
Or maybe i'm some kind of wierdo O.o

----------


## FreddyKrueger

I'm not sure if it's related to what I have experienced, but I used to wake into sleep paralysis before I ever started LD'ing, and sometimes I would feel intense pain in that area. I think that may be happening, and it's translating into your dream. I would literally feel that area contract back up into my body very tight, and it hurt badly. Occasionally, I would have something happen in a dream that portrayed painful infliction.

----------


## Validus

FreddyKrueger has a valid suggestion, that could very well be true. However I've never heard of that sort of thing happening before, lol.

Also, this - 



> Well, try telling yourself that the squeezes will no longer hurt, but fell like a gentle massage. It



 Could very well help, and override the pains easily, however, you'd need to attain some sort of lucidity and im assuming this is happening in normal dreams. 

In addition, i think that there must be some kind of subconcious factor acting upon your mind to induce this feeling and scenario. However, i could very well be wrong.

----------


## Leo96

Maybe i've busted my balls too much

----------


## JoannaB

Could there be any physical reason why you are in pain there, and it manifests in dreams?

----------


## Leo96

> Could there be any physical reason why you are in pain there, and it manifests in dreams?



Well when i was a kid i busted my balls like a lot, because of some crazy stunts, but that still doesn't really explain why dream characters squeezing my balls O.o

----------


## JoannaB

> Well when i was a kid i busted my balls like a lot, because of some crazy stunts, but that still doesn't really explain why dream characters squeezing my balls O.o



Why wouldn't it explain it? You have dreams of your balls hurting. You've got memories of your balls hurting. Yes, the "reason" given in your dreams for why they hurt is weird, but it is quite possible that the real reason is because you are reliving the memory of that pain, I think, and the dream characters could just be a dream embellishment.

----------


## Validus

> but it is quite possible that the real reason is because you are reliving the memory of that pain, I think, and the dream characters could just be a dream embellishment.



 Could very well be true, and in this situation, i'd like to think it is also.. hahaha.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> Maybe i've busted my balls too much



hahahaha, that's really funny. That must really suck though! I busted my balls a lot when I was little and I've never had dreams like that. When someone tries to kick me in the balls in my dreams, they turn into two, powerful, steel balls.
This is kind of a long shot, but do you feel like there is someone that is really confining you, controlling the things that you do so that it's almost like they have you by the balls? Is it one particular gender that does this to you in your dreams?

----------


## Leo96

Nah, i've had it done by boys and girls and no.. i think i'm pretty much a freebird, although when i like a girl i can't help but kind of become her slave or something and i do anything to please her, but that's that.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> although when i like a girl i can't help but kind of become her slave or something and i do anything to please her, but that's that.



I'm the same way  ::D: . I don't know what you can do man. I think if I was having those dreams I would sit down and meditate on it, replaying it in my head, how it made me feel, what I was thinking before they did it if anything. I would just keep doing that until something clicked in my mind. I hope it stops, it's bad enough to get your balls busted in waking life let alone in dreams too.

----------


## Darkmatters

A few possibilities that come to mind…

Is there a cat or dog in your house that might jump on your bed and lay on top of you? 

A person who might come in while you're sleeping and do bad things to your nubbies? I know how much kids love to attack the groin region with any blunt objects at hand, like whiffle ball bats etc, or just to jump on you while you're laying down (though I'd think that would probably wake you up.. )


So much for the possibility of it being caused by external physical sources… on to the physiological. 


I know I've caused myself some _testicular trepidation_ (that's ballsack pain) sometimes by the way I'm laying in bed. Usually when I'm on my side. Certain positions can turn your thighs into a huge nutcracker, and sometimes it doesn't close until you reach full relaxation, as in after you fall asleep. 

And finally, my most likely scenario…

You may well have a hernia or two. I think it's quite likely a hernia might tense up while you're asleep, especially if you've done something that strained your abdominal muscles recently. Personally I have problems with my back and at times it spasms on me, if it happens when I'm sleeping it makes me dream about giant gorillas crushing me in their hands ala King Kong, and I'll wake up with all the muscles around my midsection locked up in full spasm. The real problem with it happening while I'm asleep is that I'll make it worse by tensing up when I should relax instead. Sometimes when I wake up like this I'm actually groaning out loud because I'm making my abdominal muscles tense harder - absolutely the WRONG thing to do! If you did suffer any hernias in your reckless youth that went untreated they'll be similar - if your abdominal muscles contract while asleep it will pull the little guys up inside a ways, with predictably painful results. And if it's not painful enough to wake you up then of course your subconscious will find a way to work the sensation into a dream scenario. 

If you haven't before, you might want to do a little googling and look into the symptoms and effects of hernias.

**EDIT 

Forgot to mention, there have been many times when I've had the back spasm dreams without waking up from them - I guess it's only when it gets really intense it actually wakes me up, so for much of my life I had no idea what was causing the dreams or why I would wake up with actual pain around my midsection the next day.

----------


## blazingnyancat

WTF!?
Okay, to be honest I have wierd dreams to....but I think you need help...or you're in love with a DC and your mind knows it.
So they keep doing it.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Nah, i've had it done by boys and girls and no.. i think i'm pretty much a freebird, although when i like a girl i can't help but kind of become her slave or something and i do anything to please her, but that's that.



*Bingo.* Grow some balls, son!

----------


## Leo96

No, i don't think so... i didn't really mean it that much, i mean no one can control me. Not even in the slightest way, it's just against my nature. As soon as stuff with a girl gets out of hand i pretty much get really pissed and eventually lose interest. But now that Darkmatters mentions it, i really think the problem is my sleeping position, because 90% of the time i sleep on my belly, so maybe that's why and i certainly don't need help, people who don't have wierd dreams need help in my opinion.

----------


## Validus

hahahaha. Field test ; TEST DIFFERENT SCROTUM POSITIONS UPON SLEEP.

----------


## Darkmatters

^ Or wear a cup..  ::lol::

----------


## Validus

Or, that too  :Big laugh:

----------


## Leo96

Okay, can someone delete this, i'm getting really annoyed

----------


## Tasca

> I thought about using it as a dream sign, but that won't do because all i can do is shut my eyes and cope with the pain.



You should try using it as a dream sign. Then become lucid and tell whoever is grabbing your balls to stop. Confrontation is very effective with getting rid of recurring nightmares, so it should work here, too.

----------


## LouaiB

Yes, maybe you should confront the DC. It would work.
And what's with the joking ::?:  Didn't any of you ever had such problems!?

----------


## Validus

> And what's with the joking



Immaturities seeping through when discussing a topic such as this, as a result of being minorly intoxicated due to the holidays.. I be sorry   ::roll:: 

And, Just as Taska said, using this as a dream sign could actually prove to become very effective. It's pretty hard to not notice.





> Okay, can someone delete this, i'm getting really annoyed



I thought you were here to get some suggestions as to why this may be happening? You've got to be quite lenient towards the posters comments in regards to the subject, given it is quite an unheard of/slightly funny one. I'm sorry if you have become offended, though. However, do not disregard peoples comments due to the comedy, because some of it could actually prove to be quite useful man!

----------


## Leo96

Yea, yea i know it's just that i feel really wierd you know...

----------


## Grusso2005

I beleive I have an evil spirit in my home and that's who squeezed my balls

----------


## Grusso2005

You don't dream of a pain as such as the balls being squeezed.  It's an agonizing feeling

----------


## Leol

Can't you just make them disappear or something? Imagine you have balls of steel ( no joke ) that won't get hurt. Testing things would be the best choice I guess.

----------


## Rohit

> Like, what the fuck does this mean?!?! It really hurts and it's not like a one time thing, it happens quite often. They don't always do it out of hate, but they still do. Anybody has this?!



Reply - ya same happend to me , 4 times in life time & 1 just one min ago, & i  search on internet & find your post, its very painfull bcz the ghost realy squeeze very hard

----------


## Superman1

> i can't help but kind of become her slave or something and i do anything to please her, but that's that.



 That's why. 
It's sacificing your balls, so to speak. Or masculinity or control.
 :There, there:

----------


## lucidbunnie

I wonder why anyone would revive this old thread, especially when it didn't have any useful information that'll help users. It's mostly hurtful jokes at Leo96's expense and guys being immature.

This thread was posted in 2013, i.e. like almost 5 years ago. The thread author was last active in 2014 it seems. I'm not sure if he will be pleased with someone reviving such an old thread. Based on my medical knowledge I would say it was a hernia or something and it's manifesting in certain way in dreams. However, whatever it was I'm sure Leo96 would have already sorted it out. I guess Rohit stumbled across this thread on search and created an account to reply. Alright, new user mistake that really doesn't contribute anything. I'm surprised by Superman1's reply directed at Leo96 who has been inactive for almost 3+ years.

----------


## anderj101

Thank you lucidbunnie.

Yes, no need to necro old threads which have been inactive for nearly 4 years + opening poster inactive for nearly 4 years.  :lock:

----------

